# I discovered why poop outside litter box!



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

I just discovered that when I find poop outside the litter box it's because she thinks she's finished and walks out, then the last piece, that was hanging, plops out - away from the box. This happens when she's stressed/afraid because that's when she doesn't take enough leisure time in the litter box. Cats feel especially vulnerable when going.

Just thought I'd share in case someone was wondering like me...


----------



## applesparks (May 5, 2010)

I have a similar problem! Lola's butt fluff is so long that little pieces of poop get stuck in it, then fall off outside the litterbox. Usually they're pretty close to the litterbox, though once or twice I've found poop bits in random places in my house. She's lucky her long hair makes her so beautiful and fluffy!


----------



## littlesushi (Jun 8, 2011)

applesparks said:


> I have a similar problem! Lola's butt fluff is so long that little pieces of poop get stuck in it, then fall off outside the litterbox. Usually they're pretty close to the litterbox, though once or twice I've found poop bits in random places in my house. She's lucky her long hair makes her so beautiful and fluffy!


i just made a post about this issue last week since my kittens are also long haired. i went to the vet and got their fur in the butt area shaved and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

applesparks said:


> I have a similar problem! Lola's butt fluff is so long that little pieces of poop get stuck in it, then fall off outside the litterbox. Usually they're pretty close to the litterbox, though once or twice I've found poop bits in random places in my house. She's lucky her long hair makes her so beautiful and fluffy!


Many people with long haired kitties have a potty patch groomed around the backdoor, very bad things can happen if kitty has loose poop and the hair get matted together causing a blockage.
Why is kitty dragging her butt across the carpet and leaving skid marks.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

cooncatbob said:


> Why is kitty dragging her butt across the carpet and leaving skid marks.


that can also be from their anal glands needing be expressed. You can do it at home, but I'd rather have a vet do as I've heard anal gland expressing stinks to high heaven.


----------

